# New Pics - October 20, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Oct20

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm happy to hear the Egyptian is doing better! 

I LOVE that brown pigeon, I've never had a brown pigeon, and I'm intrigued where the coloring comes from.

Those poor hens, they do look abused. I'm glad they can enjoy life out of the fast lane

The Hollywood babies are really going to be FUN to name!  

I hope the Canadian goose is behaving himself, he looks like quite a character.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you. So glad the egyptian goose is doing better. I love the coloring of the brown pigeon - really different.

I agree with Treesa, the Hollywood babies will be fun for you to name. The first ones that popped in my head were Rhett and Scarlett.

How long will it take the little hen to grow back her feathers. I know it must be painful for her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Canada Goose is back at the pond and very happy to be there and rid of me.

Maggie .. we must be on the same wavelength regarding names .. guess I'd best wait and see what "flavor" they turn out to be before naming them or pick something less gender specific.

The little plucked hen will have at least some "fluff" feathers in a week or so. She was doing really well until one of the Muscovy ducklings took a liking to her back and tail feathers and plucked her bare in the space of a few minutes  

I will be moving the Egyptian outside tomorrow and see how he does. I'm very encouraged with the progress he has made thus far.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

More pigeons rescued! More positives for me! Oh that poor hen - to have suffered so.

I once had a brown pigeon with my flock. They are rare.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"Egyptian Goose feeling better" - YAHHHH!!! Hope his progress continues! 

Based on the yellow fuzz on their front, those Hollywood babies are a bit younger than my feral, but they look in better shape. How old are they? Are they eating and drinking on their own? (Just comparing babies.)

Glad the Canada goose recovered quickly. Glad his hisser isn't broken.  Do the flecks of white feathers around his eye indicate older age, like grey hair?

Ow, ow, ow!!! Poor little plucked hen! Bad little Muscovy duckling!! :O !! Hope the follicles aren't damaged, so she can regrow those tail feathers. Birds express so many things with their tails. ;

Handsome brown pigeon! How did he come to visit you?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> "Egyptian Goose feeling better" - YAHHHH!!! Hope his progress continues!
> 
> Based on the yellow fuzz on their front, those Hollywood babies are a bit younger than my feral, but they look in better shape. How old are they? Are they eating and drinking on their own? (Just comparing babies.)
> 
> ...



Oh my yes! So much so that we humans like to "shake our tail feathers" too!! Love to dance!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks to all who have posted and for looking and commenting .. Saw the Canada Goose at the pond today, and it is doing fine. 

Egyptian was moved outside this morning and also doing fine .. actually bullying the domestic cagemates. It can probably go back to it's home pond (Tri-City Park) in the next few days.

That pretty brown feral was brought to me by animal control. It was found unable to stand, walk, or fly .. it's fine now and wild as a little March hare. It will be released to the duck pond flock once I have formed another mini-flock for release. There was no obvious reason for the health problems, so the "shotgun" approach was taken, and fixed whatever was wrong. If anyone is really keen to have a beautiful brown pigeon, this one could be adopted.

The Hollywood babies are not self feeding or drinking as yet. I don't know how old they are but would guess maybe approaching or at the three week mark. I am tube feeding them but do have them with a bit older youngster that is self feeding. Hopefully they will soon catch on. 

The plucked hen already has feather sprouts on her naked rear end, so I'm pretty sure there will be a tail again at some point. She and her buddy hen from West Street Basin as well as Big and Little Chick and the duck buddy hen all went to their forever home this afternoon. My friend, Jana, adopted all of them. Also adopted today were a pair of fawn colored ringneck doves and the red/white Old Dutch Capuchine. Another friend, Nance, adopted these three.

Jana, Nance, and I had been hoping to get together for lunch and after many weeks of failed attempts, we finally managed it today. Had a great lunch at Don Jose, then about an hour at the duck pond, another hour at Omar's Exotic Birds, and then back to my place for all the adoptees to get picked up .. a very enjoyable afternoon for me, and I'm very grateful for the good homes the birds went to.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT GREAT NEWS, TERRY!  

I'm really happy for the everyone!  

Thanks so much for updating us!


----------

